# pregnant swordtail?



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

yes well i have heard around this forum of the "gravid spot" on livebearers meaning that they are pregnant...well one of my swordtails does have a rather blackish type of area on the bottom o her abdomin while the other does not, she has also been hiding underneath the plants lately, i have a breeding trap ready so is she pregnant?


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

any one got any ideas?


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Hiya...All female livebearing fish have gravid spots whether pregnant or not. When the fish is pregnant the gravid spot becomes bigger. Depending on age and colour you may not always see the gravid spot. What kind of swordtail is it? I have a few pineapple wag swordtails and after a couple of weeks of her being pregnant i can see tiny little dots in her stomach these are the babies eyes. , i tend to go with that than the gravid spot as all my females have a gravid spot. Also if she is pregnant she will get quite fat and squarish looking. Hope this helps.


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

Ok ...just read your other post and seen that your fish died.


----------

